
Google submits plans for 1m sq ft London HQ - dmitri1981
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/01/google-submits-plans-million-sq-ft-london-hq-construction-kings-cross
======
Markoff
and who will work there when all foreign workers will be gone?

